# help ive scared myself



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi ladies hope someone can help. After having my last tube removed my doctor told me my liver was scarred and he didn't want to burn the tissue away cause of making it worse I asked if it would cause problems and he said no. I've recently read scarring of the liver is a condition which could kill you and need a liver transplant he never mentiond any of that he put it down to a old sti but after tests they were clear and now I'm terrified x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh Tinkerbell.  I honestly have no idea but I couldn't read this without sending you a huge  .  I hope that you get some answers, I think that I'd be calling the doctor back today xxx


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Molly I've rang doctors lots of times he says stop worrying it's ok   I suppose I should take his advice really xx


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi. 

Scarring is known as cirrhosis. And it isn't treatable unfortunately. So, they do say a transplant is the only solution. However, maybe the scarring isn't too bad? That's maybe why he isn't too worried. 

I would definitely have a follow up appointment, though. To discuss things thoroughly. Because it does have definite associated risks. Is he a specialist in this? 
My cousin was told about her cirrhosis by her GP. Who said it wasn't really an issue as she wasn't a heavy drinker. And that's the biggest health hazard to a scarred liver. However, she was wrong. And my cousin ... well basically, it should've been taken more seriously. 

You will hopefully be ok. Doctors have seen everything so they do tend to know what's imperative to deal with. 
X


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

It's very hard to stop worrying when you have lots of questions.  Doctor Google is also a terrible thing!

That's wonderful news that your doctor is saying not to worry.  You could always ask for a second opinion if you are still worried, sometimes pressing for more answers is the best thing that you could possibly do.  If he has given you enough information that you're still panicked but ok and trust his diagnosis then you're going to need some time to settle again as you've had a big shock.

Take care xxx


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies he never told me a diagnosis etc he just said after lap that my liver has scar tissue but he's left it alone and it's nothing to worry about. Every time I pressure for information. I just get the same answer but it's terrifying me. Nothing was ever seen on scan etc. If I go to my gp he's not going to no anything as last time none of my information was on the computer from hospital I'm confused and have no idea what to do I don't want to panic myself further by seeing myggp and getting more worked up xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

The NHS never ceases to amaze me  

Can you afford to go for a private consultation? xxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
please try not worry.

there are different forms of scarring to the liver.

Cirrhosis is damage to the inside of the liver. Think of it as an orange which has been dropped. It doesnt taste good.

you can also get scarring to the outside of the liver, the liver capsule. This is what adhesions are.  Think of it as a blemish on the outside of the orange. It in no way affects the orange inside. This is what it sounds like you have.

Even if you have damage to within the liver, it has an amazing regenerative ability. If even 30% is ok, and risk factors such as alcohol and drugs are removed, the liver can regrow.

so please, try and stop worrying.  

X x


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Mieran ur right I never new there were different types I just assumed scarred liver and the worst really. He showed me a picture   and it looked like it was outside he said he didn't want to burn the adhessions because it could cause problems so I think you've hit the nail on the head. Someone I spoke to the other day said they have scarred liver and don't have problems. I suppose when you hear something like that you assume the worse factor. Especially since nothing seems to go right for me and I'm always having bad news   feel better already!  Always good to hear other people's perspective I can now relax a bit xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Was just about to say the same thing as Mierran! Scarring to the outside is different to the inside (love the orange analogy!) and not the same thing at all. This is seriously a classic case of the dangers of the Internet! See your GP and discuss it if you are worried but I seriously don't think it's anything to worry about x


----------



## purpledream (Nov 6, 2013)

tinkerbell24 said:


> Hi ladies hope someone can help. After having my last tube removed my doctor told me my liver was scarred and he didn't want to burn the tissue away cause of making it worse I asked if it would cause problems and he said no. I've recently read scarring of the liver is a condition which could kill you and need a liver transplant he never mentiond any of that he put it down to a old sti but after tests they were clear and now I'm terrified x


hi tinkerbell24, i wanted to let you know that you are not alone.
I too, have a scarred liver which i found out when they did a lap to remove a single cyst, which was 2 years ago.
I too, am very scared but on most days I try not to think of it. 
My afp reading through blood test is higher than normal.
I saw a gastro doctor 2 years ago and did a MRI. I have not seen another doctor since.
But I avoid alcohol and drugs as much as I am able to. 
I have told my IVF doc abt it but she didn't think it will affect fertility.
Though afp readings are used as markers for the health of the pregnancy. So I would need a baseline for myself should I get pregnant.
You can PM me if you feel you need to talk.
many hugs.


----------



## purpledream (Nov 6, 2013)

tinkerbell24 said:


> Hi ladies hope someone can help. After having my last tube removed my doctor told me my liver was scarred and he didn't want to burn the tissue away cause of making it worse I asked if it would cause problems and he said no. I've recently read scarring of the liver is a condition which could kill you and need a liver transplant he never mentiond any of that he put it down to a old sti but after tests they were clear and now I'm terrified x


sorry but what is old sti ?


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi thanks for replying I was tested for Sti as they thought that was a cause but that was clear. My gyno seemed very optimistic saying it's not going to be a problem so I decided rather than dwelling on it I am going to carry on as normal ans when the times comes of ivf I will see what it brings many hugs x


----------

